
New Strategy for 'Tron' DVD - donohoe
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/19/new-strategy-for-tron-dvd/?src=twr
======
Groxx
Can I just say, as one of the (many) people who would like to purchase the
original Tron:

Quit with the "added value". Sell us the damn movie!

/downloads. <http://thenextweb.com/shareables/files/2010/02/piratedvd.jpg>

(side note: why can't you pause on the FBI warning? What if I _really_ wanted
to read it? Can't rewind either...)

~~~
arethuza
Consider yourself lucky you don't have to sit through the "Piracy - It's a
Crime" warning that we have in the UK - which I find _exceptionally_
irritating.

~~~
ZoFreX
Transcript and video for those fortunate enough to not have to sit through
this crap: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmZm8vNHBSU>

YOU WOULDN'T STEAL A CAR

YOU WOULDN'T STEAL A HANDBAG

YOU WOULDN'T STEAL A TELEVISION

YOU WOULDN'T STEAL A MOVIE

DOWNLOADING PIRATED FILMS IS STEALING*

STEALING IS AGAINST THE LAW

PIRACY. IT'S A CRIME.†

* No, it's copyright infringement, not stealing.

† It's a civil offence in most cases, not criminal.

~~~
arethuza
Thanks, I had to watch that again just to confirm how irritating it is... :-|

------
zdw
Honestly, does anyone think this is a good idea?

Everyone I know who wanted to relive the first movie has already gone straight
to their nearest torrent site and grabbed a copy, and likely won't replace it
with an official copy, other than maybe as a combo with the new movie.

The only reason I could see is if Disney was embarrassed by the first movie,
and thought that having it out there would reduce ticket and future sales of
recordings of the sequel.

~~~
signal
I don't see it. Disney has never let embarassment get in the way of money
before, unless...

Is it racist?

~~~
isani
The hypothesis I've heard is that Disney fears people will find the original
Tron dated and campy. This might in turn make people less interested in Tron
Legacy. It seems Disney will rather lose some DVD sales for the original than
risk lower ticket sales for the sequel.

~~~
arethuza
In that case you would think they'd tell YouTube to take down all of the clips
from the original Tron.

------
martythemaniak
I don't know about anyone else, but what I read in that article was: "Torrent
better product than DVDs and online media stores".

I think torrent is the killer app for Google TV.

~~~
veb
Talking about that, I recently bought some DVDs and they had no English
captions (I'm hearing impaired). I was incredibly pissed off, so I pirated
them. Then, I was given House as a gift (TV Series) - lo and behold, no
captions. _sigh_

~~~
Groxx
Lack of captions is pretty much inexcusable. Especially for a _scripted show_.

------
icefox
Still doesn't answer why the public wouldn't buy the old version if it was
released _right now_

~~~
dmix
Margins.

They can charge $30-40 (maybe more) for a box set of the 2 movies plus some
filler content.

But a rereleased DVD of a 1982 film that came out in 2002 would be in the $5
bin in no time.

With those margins they can't spend on advertising for the original one
either. So it makes sense to manufacturer that added value in well timed
bursts.

~~~
billswift
Maybe you ought to check Amazon; used Tron DVDs are starting at $99 and VHS
tapes at $55. Unless they put out a large number of them, I doubt they would
hit the discount bins very quickly.

~~~
dmix
Right - that's because the stock has been kept artificially low which is
necessary for the strategy to work.

What I'm talking about is that if they continued to flood the market with
those dvds it would be in the $5 bin and make people a whole lot less likely
to buy the box set.

------
ck2
Ha, I wonder how much my VHS of Tron is worth.

As long as there isn't a mythbusters:tron, because wow has Hollywood jumped
the shark or what (ie. green hornet mythbusters).

~~~
jonursenbach
They did the same thing with that show Storm Chasers last month too and it was
just as bad as that atrocious Green Hornet episode.

